# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  نظرية تنازع القوانين -التطور التاريخي

## أم خطاب

نظرية تنازع القوانين -التطور التاريخي-   الأربعاء 23 ديسمبر - 13:16مقدمة:

نظرية تنازع القوانين حديثة جدا مقارنة مع القانون الروماني, فحتى نكون امام تنازع قوانين يجب توفر العنصر الاجنبي . وهكذا بدأت مشاكل تنازع القوانين تطرح عندما بدأ التجار ينتقلون من مدينة الى اخرى في المدن المزدهرة كإيطاليا وبولونيا والبندقية كما ازدهرت العلاقات التجارية بتبادل التجار السلع والبضائع في المعارض, فطرحت آنذاك مسالة القانون الواجب التطبيق على الشخص الذي ينتقل من مدينة الى اخرى.
فجذور نظرية تنازع القوانين تعود الى ايطاليا في القرنين 13 و 14, فالمدرسة الايطالية التي ساهمت بصفة فعالة وقوية في اعداد نظرية تنازع القوانين لكن المدرسة الفرنسية جاءت واكملت النقائص التي كانت تتضمنها المدرسة الايطالية.
فما مضمون هذه النظريات؟ و ما هي الادوار التي لعبتها في ظهور نظرية تنازع القوانين؟

المبحث الاول: التطور التاريخي لتنازع القوانين قبل صدور التقنين المدني الفرنسي.
المطلب الأول: المدرسة الايطالية:

حيث نتج عن استقلال المدن الايطالية وازدهار التجارة فيها ان وجدت مشكلة النزاعات التي تقوم بين افراد ينتمون إلى أكثر من مدينة والتي كان لكل منها قانون خاص يحكمها, لكن الفقه الايطالي حاول البحث عن الحلول التي تكون عالمية صالحة لحل تنازع ايا كان مكانه وبذلك وضع الكثير من العلاقات في فئات مسندة , حيث كل فئة تخضع لقانون معين.
- حيث جعل الفقيه بارتون القاضي يطبق قانونه بالنسبة للإجراءات الواجبة الإتباع عند عرض النزاع عليه, ويطبق قانون المحل على القواعد الموضوعية (1).
- نادوا بخضوع العقد الى قانون المكان الذي ابرم فيه ثم بعد ذلك أصبح يخضع من حيث الشكل الى قاعدة "لوكيس" التي تعين قاعدة محل إبرامه ومن حيث موضوعه الى قانون الإرادة, كما اخضعوا المال لقانون موقعه(2).
- وفي مجال الجرائم نادوا بخضوعها الى قانون البلد الذي أنشأت فيه.
- كما يعود لها الفضل ايضا في وضع الملامح لقاعدة النظام وذلك بالتفرقة بين الأحوال الملائمة, والأحوال المستهجنة, حيث يجوز عدم تطبيق القانون الأجنبي عندما تكون الأحوال مستهجنة وهو ما يعرف في التشريعات المدنية بالنظام العام(3).

المطلب الثاني: المدرسة الفرنسية:
حيث ان الفقه الفرنسي قام بدور كبير في مجال تطوير قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص سواء من طرف الفقهاء القدامى او المحدثين.
مبدأ دراجنتريه مبدأ اقليمية القوانين: حيث قسم القوانين الى عينية وشخصية وليس العلاقات, كما كان عند الايطاليين القدامى, وبالتالي فان كل الاموال الموجودة فوق الاقليم يطبق عليها قانون هذه الدولة, اما القوانين الشخصية فإنها تطبق على الاشخاص ولو كانوا مقيمين في دولة اخرى عند ما يتعلق بحالتهم الشخصية واهليتهم وهو ما أخذت به معظم التشريعات.
- الفقيه " ديمولان" فمن اهم ابداعاته فكرة التكييف وظهر ذلك في النظام المالي للزوجين سنة 1525 حيث اعتبره عقد ضمني وبالتالي يخضع للقانون الذي اختاره الزوجان وهو قانون موطنها وقت ابرام الزواج, وكذلك ساهم في اخضاع العقود لقانون الارادة وكان ذلك بداية لنشوء مبدأ سلطان الارادة في العقود والذي عرف ازدهارا كبيرا .

المطلب الثالث: المدرسة الهولندية.

يعتبر الفقه الهولندي من المدارس الفقهية التي كان لها دور كبير في تطوير قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص في عدة مجالات يمكن ذكر البعض منها في مايلي:
1- مبدأ المجاملة الدولية: كان في بداية الامر في فقه المدرسة الهولندية ان مبدأ إقليمية القوانين لا يقبل الإنشاء غير أنهم أدركوا عند التطبيق بان رعاياهم في الخارج سوف تسوء معاملتهم من سلطات الدول الاخرى التي يوجد فيها رعايا الدولة الهولندية ولذلك تراجعوا وقبلوا بتطبيق القوانين الأجنبية على سبيل مبدأ المجاملة بين الدول ويطبق القانون الاجنبي في حالات معينة هي"
- بالنسبة لاهلية الشخص يطبق عليها قانون موطنه ولو كان الشخص مقيما في دولة غير دولة القاضي المرفوع امامها النزاع.

- يخضع المال المتمثل في العقارات الى قانون موقعه على اساس انه من الاموال العينية 
2- تنازع القوانين: حيث ان اول من سمي تزاحم القوانين بهذا المصطلح الذي يزال شائعا بين رجال القانون هو الفقه الهولندي حيث وضع مفهوم التنازع بين قوانين الدول وليس بين انظمة المدن كما عرفه الايطاليون او بين الاعراف كما فعل الفرنسيون أي ان التنازع لم يعد بين المدن ولا بين الاعراف بل بين القوانين.

المبحث الثاني: التطور التاريخي لتنازع القوانين بعد صدور القانون المدني الفرنسي أي بعد القرن 18.

كان مبدا اقليمية القوانين هو السائد وانتقل الى انجلترا على يد القاضي "جنكيز" ثم الى امريكا ورجع الى فرنسا بعد ان كان شبه مرفوض لتعارضه مع ما يسعى اليه ملوك فرنسا من توحيد لاراضيها فلم يظهر لها فقها في مجال تنازع القوانين ولما جاءت الثورة الفرنسية في بداية القرن 19 وحدت التشريع في فرنسا ووضعت حدا للتنازع المحلي واصبح التنازع دولي بين القانون الفرنسي وقوانين الدول الأجنبية وبهذا ابرز فقها في اواخر القرن 19 م وبداية القرن 20 وكان لهم دور في تطوير قواعد التنازع.
المطلب الأول: فقه مانشيني

حيث قام على مبدأ شخصية القوانين فالشخص يجب ان يخضع لقانون الدولة التي ينتمي اليها بجنسيتها سواء كان داخل اقليمها او خارجه , وقد اقام فقه تنازع القوانين على اساس من أسماه بمبدأ "الجنسيات" ومؤداها ان الدول ينبغي ان تكون عبارة عن مجموعة من الاشخاص تجمعهم وحدة الاصل والدين واللغة وينبغي ان يكون قانون كل دولة مستمد من عاداتها وتقاليدها ووفقا لذلك تبنى مبدأ شخصية القوانين, أي امتدادها خارج الاقليم وجعله هو الاصل لكن ليس على اطلاقه في أخذه بهذا المبدأ حيث هناك جملة من الاستثناءات:
- قانون الارادة هو القانون الواجب التطبيق على العقود من حيث موضوعها اعمالا لمبدأ سلطان الارادة في العقود.

- القانون المحلي هو البلد الذي تم فيه التصرف.
القوانين المتعلقة بالنظام العام تطبق تطبيقا اقليميا فتسري على كل من في الاقليم من وطنيين واجانب على حد سواء, لكنه تعرض للعديد من الانتقادات على اساس كثرة الاستثناءات التي ادخلها على المبدأ ذاته 

المطلب الثاني: فقه سافيني
حيث اعتمد هذا الفقيه على فكرة مفادها ان كل الدول الغربية باعتبارها وارثة للقانون الروماني, تعتبر مرتبطة فيما بينها برباط يساعد في تسهيل تطبيق قوانين بعضها وقد ازداد هذا الرباط قوة ومتانة بفضل الديانة المسيحية وبفضل الاشتراك الحضاري بين الدول الغربية وبذلك توجد قواعد مشتركة تسمح بالوصول الى حلول موحّدة بغض النظر عن المكان المعروض فيه النزاع وبذلك فقد حلل الروابط القانونية لإسناد كل منها الى قانون معين حسب طبيعتها وبذلك توصل الى الحلول الآتية:

1) – تطبق على الشخص فيما يتعلق بأهليته وحالته قانون موطنه على اساس ان مقر الشخص هو موطنه لأنه اراد الاستقرار فيه.
2) – تطبق على العلاقات المتعلقة بالمال قانون موقع المال سواء أكان منقول او عقار.
3) – اخضاع الالتزامات التعاقدية لقانون مكان تنفيذ هذا الاخير على اساس انه المظهر المنظور الذي يمكن ان تربط به الالتزام لان هذا الاخير شيء غير محسوس وبالتالي ينبغي البحث عن مظهر ملموس يمكن ان تربط به .

- لكن هذا الانتقاد الموجه الى فكرة الخضوع الارادي يسند الى الاشخاص ارادة معينة في حين انه يمكن ان تكون لهم ارادة مغايرة, فإفتراض انصراف ارادة المتعاقدين الى قانون محل التنفيذ ليس مؤكدا اذا من الجائز ان تكون اراتهما انصرفت الى قانون آخر 
- اما الانتقاد الموجه الى فكرة الاشتراك القانوني التي كانت نقطة الانطلاق للفقيه في تنازع القوانين فهي فكرة قد كذبها الواقع فتطور التجارة الدولية وحركة انتقال الاشخاص من دولة لاخرى قد جعل فكرة الاشتراك القانوني فكرة مهجورة اذ اصبحت الدول تقبل على اقليمها تطبيق قوانين على دول اخرى لا يوجد اشتراك قانوني معها 

المطلب الثالث: فقه بييه

يرى هذا الفقيه بان تنازع القوانين ما هو الا تنازع بين السيادة اذ ان الامر يتعلق ببيان الى حد يمكن ان تنجني سيادة الدولة امام سيادة دولة اخرى, وذلك لما تقبل بتطبيق قوانين هذه الاخيرة على اقليمها , لكن لما كان قانون كل دولة يعتبر من مظاهر سيادتها فانه ينبغي لذلك ان يتمتع بخاصيتين: خاصية الدوام وخاصية العموم يتبع قانون الاشخاص والاموال الخاضعة له من يوم اصداره الى يوم إلغائه وبفضل الخاصية الثانية يطبق القانون على كافة الاشخاص وكافة الاموال على اقليم الدولة وبالتالي كان لا بد من تقسيم القوانين الى مجموعتين:
- مجموعة ممتدة: لاحتفاظنا لها بخاصية الدوام دون خاصية العموم فتطبق على الوطنيين حتى ولو كانوا في الخارج لكنها لا تطبق على الاجانب داخل الاقليم 
- مجموعة اقليمية التطبيق: لاحتفاظنا لها بخاصية العموم دون خاصية الدوام فتطبق على كل من في الاقليم من وطنيين واجانب لكنها لكنها لا تمتد لخارجه حتى بالنسبة للوطنيين وبالتالي ينبغي لتحديد الخاصية التي تتنازل عنها بالنسبة لكل قانون النظر الى الهدف الذي اراد المشرع تحقيقه فان كان هدفه حماية الفرد تنازل عن خاصية العموم وان كان هدفه حماية المجتمع تنازل عن خاصية الدوام .
- لكن هذا الفقه تعرض للانتقاد على اساس اعتبار تنازع القوانين بين الدول في حين ان موضوعه الاساسي هو العلاقات الفرية الخاصة كذلك تقسيمه الى القوانين , 
- الممتدة والاقليمية بحسب هدفها فهي ممتدة اذا كانت ترمي لتحقيق المصلحة الفردية واقليمية ان كانت ترمي الى تحقيق المصلحة العامة في حين ان القوانين كلها ترمي لحماية الجماعة مما يجعل من الصعب تصنيفها 

خاتمة: 

من خلال دراسة التطور التاريخي لتنازع القوانين, نجد ان هذه المدارس الفقهية وكذلك الفقهاء قد لعبوا دورا هاما, فلم يستغن عنهم لا القضاء عند البحث عن الحلول العادلة لأحكامه و لا المشرع عند إعداد او إصدار تشريعاته, سواء في الماضي او الحاضر او في المستقبل. 


منقول
للفائدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةas

----------

